# 'Hungarian Fighter Colours (1930-1945)', vol. 1, is now out



## Dénes (Jul 31, 2013)

This week, 'Hungarian Fighter Colours (1930-1945)', vol. 1, I wrote with György Punka, has been finally published by MMP. 

It's a large size, hard cover, full colour book of 188 pages (weighs almost 1 kg). 

Further details and a quick (very quick!) video can be seen on the publisher's web site: 
MMP Books

They are on Facebook, too: 
https://www.facebook.com/mushroomModelPublications

The publisher informed me that the book can now be purchased on-line (free shipping worldwide!): 
Hungarian Fighter Colours vol. 1

Dénes 

P.S. I haven't seen it yet, so I cannot comment on the looks yet...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

Doesn't look too bad at all!


----------



## Dénes (Feb 19, 2014)

Volume 2 has been published in late January.

Here is the Publisher's page: MMP Books

Dénes


----------



## A4K (Feb 20, 2014)

Köszi Dénes, majd keresem ezeket!

Evan


----------

